# Wer - Trailer zum Werwolf-Gemetzel



## FlorianStangl (8. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wer - Trailer zum Werwolf-Gemetzel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wer - Trailer zum Werwolf-Gemetzel


----------



## kidou1304 (8. August 2014)

natürlich sollen die Filme unterhalten, aber solchen "Bedrohungen" denk ich mir immer wieder: "ach Leute, einfach schuss in kopp und gut. Aber dann wären diese Filme ja nach paar Minuten Action zuende^^


----------



## Restless27 (9. August 2014)

Im Prinzip schon was für mich. Die Sorte jetzt aber leider doch nicht, weil....ich kann dieses Kameragewackel und die schlechten Einstellungen absolut nicht ab. Leider.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2014)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> natürlich sollen die Filme unterhalten, aber solchen "Bedrohungen" denk ich mir immer wieder: "ach Leute, einfach schuss in kopp und gut. Aber dann wären diese Filme ja nach paar Minuten Action zuende^^


Braucht man für Werwölfe nicht Silber Munition?


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. August 2014)

Sieht aus wie Wolfman, nur ohne Stil.


----------

